# September 2010 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to September's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Cutar!*

Cutar (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

CodeRed (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

ForbiddenSecrets (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Zoelie (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Learn To Fly (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Greynova27 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Bettas are Betta (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaGirl290 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

newfiedragon (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

naturegirl243 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BlueHaven (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

peaches3221 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

nochoramet (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sarada (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

PwnCho (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Betta Slave (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

metalbetta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

frogipoi (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

ReyesBetta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

sdg30064 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bloo97 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

dukie1346 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bettalover2033 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Mermaid Fish (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

1fish2fish (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Jooleeah (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DTF (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

RKbusy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

kirby13580 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

fishman12 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

FireKidomaru (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaLover101 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

The Game (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

artist4life (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

doggyhog (0 votes)


----------



## PucknLoki (Sep 10, 2010)

Congrtats to Cutar - but a question... how is the winner decided if the top three tied?


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Congrats everyone! And I have the same question as PucknLoki.

Yay! I finally got votes


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Congrats to everyone c: and yeah same question here *a bit more selfishly haha*


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Congrats Cutar! ^_^

Yay, someone voted for Thai, coool. Thank you to whom ever did so!


----------



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

YAYY!! Thanks so much guys! And fuji says thanks


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Agreed? o.o; But congrats to Cutar and ForbiddenSecrets as well!! BEAUTIFUL pictures. Mine was out of focus T-T;
It seems kind of unfair for one person to be named "Winner" when it was tied 3 ways...?


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Beautiful  Congrats Cutar!


----------



## PwnCho (Jun 26, 2010)

congrats to the winners. All of you have beautiful fish, it was a tough choice for August. :]

Huzzah! Mr.Fishy got 1 vote, not that it matters much to him, haha. Now if votes were bloodworms....


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats to all three!  They were gorgeous pics. I had a hard time deciding.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

YAY! I got a vote! xD

Congrats to all! :nicefish:


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i didnt think that i would only get _2_ votes! YAY!..... i hope to get a good camara.


----------

